# Framed Fine Art Prints from Volrat Photos



## elisa (Oct 23, 2004)

Hi, we are two young Italian photographers, Marco Regalia and Elisa Locci, and we sell online prints of our photos with hand made frames. You can have a look and buy them here:

http://www.volrat.com/

thanks

Elisa and Marco


----------



## Artemis (Oct 24, 2004)

I know this may insult you, and if it does sorry...but could we maybe just buy a hand made frame of you?


----------



## Karalee (Oct 24, 2004)

Artemis!



:LOL:


----------



## Artemis (Oct 24, 2004)

Well...I thought it may...be...nice....:'(


----------

